# How long for worms and what type?



## leshiahatch

Ok I have been fighting worms in my puppy since we brought her home a month ago. She was wormed at animal services on January 3rd when she was brought in then again when she got her second set of vaccines on the 26th. Then I wormed her with pyrantel on the 30 of January and then again on the 5th of February under the direction of my mom who breeds exotic cats . Well I am starting to believe we were treating for the wrong worms. I'm attaching a picture of a picture I found on the Internet that match exactly what they look like in my puppy. They are at the worst last poop of night and first poop in morning then see very little if any at all during the day.








The vet is prescribing me something for tape worms to give her now and in two weeks. I will pick it up tomorrow. They are doing it without a fecal so I just wanted to get opinions.

Oh and she's acting completely fine and eating fine and poops are solid. I also have never seen a flea on her though I did start her on revolution on the first.

Thanks for all the help. I have already learned a lot on this forum and look forward to learning more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Are the worms flat like linguini?

Or round and long like spagetti?

and are they alive in the poo or DEAD, because they poo out the dead ones after being wormed.

Differences Between Flatworms & Roundworms | eHow.com

If you think your vet isn't getting a handle on it, change vets.

And if you think your puppy is killing the ones in it's body, but getting more from the yard/other dogs/ when out and about .... then you need to deal with that at the same time.


----------



## lilLostduckie

Willa had AWFUL roundworms, and after her first worming she pooed out a bunch of really long white things - I had no idea what is was and rushed her to the vet! She had severe round worms, like I said ranging 8-12 ins in length. The vet decided that a different treatment was needed for the severity, and it cleaned her right out!


----------



## msvette2u

Pyrantel is good for rounds and others, but only praziquantel will get tapes.

Safeguard (fenbendazole) will get tapes, but only one type and there's two types. I think prazi gets both.

Fleas do transmit tapes.

OH tape worms leave dead ones right around the butt- so if you check your dog's behind, you should see dried up worms stuck to the butt. Like little white grains of rice.

We adopted a dog here about 4yrs. ago that when we picked him up from the rescue, he had tapes crawling out his butt, literally, on the way home. I thought I was going to 
They don't have to come out in poo, although they do, they crawl out of their own accord!!


----------



## Jax08

Please make sure you are picking up and disposing of the feces AND sanitizing the ground. She could be reinfecting herself with the eggs if she's walking in the same areas she's pooping.


----------



## leshiahatch

No dead ones hanging from butt and sometimes they are still moving in the poo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leshiahatch

Gave her a dose of drontal on Friday and expected to see a ton of worms in her poop as they clear her system and I'm hardly seeing any. I guess it's a good thing . Will give her another dose in two weeks and hopefully we can be done with the whole worm mess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Those are tape worms in your picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u

Is it Drontal PLUS?
If not it won't kill the tapeworms.


----------



## leshiahatch

It's a prescription from the vet specifically for tape worms.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u

I think I mentioned this, you'd see roundworms but tapes just cease to be there. They don't come out as rounds do. 
If there are still tapes on the poop you may have plain "Drontal" and not "Drontal PLUS".


----------



## leshiahatch

Ok because we were seeing a ton before we gave her the medicine. I thought it was like the round worms and would have a bunch come out the next few days. Thank you for letting me know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

